# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  We need better hack

## Schizophren

Sorry but i tested stinkyjoints and its not good
:confused:

give us something better since i think you should be better coder by now

stinkyjoint should fix the free cheat - Straw Poll

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

> Sorry but i tested stinkyjoints and its not good
> :confused:
> 
> give us something better since i think you should be better coder by now


I think you should make a hack

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Schizophren

No i think you should make it better everyone agrees that its not that good  :Wink:

----------


## xDipwnuxD

hahahahahahahahahaha, why are you so desperate to hack. What is this self entitled thread wtf.

----------


## Schizophren

It is free so he can make better one why pay?

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

U make the hack better

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Schizophren

no u  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

I have made it better for myself at least

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## biometrico

> no u


Are u stupid or?
How old are you? 5 years?
Stop spam now

----------


## Schizophren

Why i am asking honest question
why does he not improve cheat?

its free so he has to work because we need it

----------


## biometrico

> Why i am asking honest question
> why does he not improve cheat?
> 
> its free so he has to work because we need it


Want cheats?
U dont like Stinky bot? Go away from here and waste your money buying memory read aimbot. and..... enjoy blizzard ban

----------


## Schizophren

lol i do not waste my money lao becuz stinkyjoint will work for free for me and now i am asking that he fixes his cheat
its advice dont hate  :Cool:

----------


## dsonj

> I have made it better for myself at least
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


wow THAT is so ****ed up! ARE YOU TELLING ME that you have had a much better hack but not give it to us this whole time?

----------


## 954612

lol at those who want free hacks lazy af, you're luck there's a free one. if you don't like the feature then just take your time to learn coding and change it instead of coming here to bs

----------


## Lazar0Master

to be honest i find better cheats on other sites for other games and they are free. if you think his is good then you must be from another universe.... ten he says he has a better one for only himself? so selfish i think something bad is happening

----------


## exassasinx

> Sorry but i tested stinkyjoints and its not good
> :confused:
> 
> give us something better since i think you should be better coder by now
> 
> stinkyjoint should fix the free cheat - Straw Poll


It is not really a hack but a script, hack inject into the game.

----------


## Lazar0Master

> It is not really a hack but a script, hack inject into the game.


same thing bro

----------


## Leaked

Hey can we get an admin to lock this pointless obvious troll thread please?

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

You no befor i release an update i first have to nake it better? So i have a hack not yet realeased so yes i have a better hack for myself atm

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## wilison92

stinkyjoints?? where to download?

----------


## deflag

What this guy seems to be saying: "Stinkyjoint, I want a personal slave, you seem like a good candidate, work for me until your hands bleed."

I think this guy is just trolling at this point.

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

> What this guy seems to be saying: "Stinkyjoint, I want a personal slave, you seem like a good candidate, work for me until your hands bleed."
> 
> I think this guy is just trolling at this point.


Yeah there was 2 of them and there just trolls lol

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## RNNJ

I think Stinkyjoint should start Release his work on Elti so non of you can complain since obvs you dont know anything

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

On elti?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Babawanga

eli is dead

----------


## DvASystems

What a terrible troll thread. "We want better hack"

Literally entitled kids. He updated the cheat with tons of features and helped out tons and this is what happens?

----------


## haniya11

I voted yes  :Big Grin: 
stinkyboy start updating now

----------


## timebandit1

OMG look at the votes, it's clear we all want a better hack so just do it!

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

> OMG look at the votes, it's clear we all want a better hack so just do it!


how about i stop updating the hack and go for paid only?

----------


## EliteScouter

> You no befor i release an update i first have to nake it better? So i have a hack not yet realeased so yes i have a better hack for myself atm
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Really man? You're gonna brag that you have a better one for yourself, when you gave everyone else a shitty version?

----------


## Tharmac

> how about i stop updating the hack and go for paid only?


no balls

pussy

----------


## timebandit1

> no balls
> 
> pussy


There would be a huge outrage if this idiot tried to screw the public over. He'll make us a better version if he knows what's good for him tbh.

----------


## rabber

> You no befor i release an update i first have to nake it better? So i have a hack not yet realeased so yes i have a better hack for myself atm
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


ay mane can i hae dis new hacc?

----------


## ahxjun

all this idiots. i dont even know how u did survive with that kind of brain

----------


## Lokiskye

I made a thread because of this
stinkyjoint should fix the free cheat - Straw Poll

----------


## Kachkeis

so he's gonna start charging money? wtf

----------


## alexandru.85

> so he's gonna start charging money? wtf


maybe that will be a good idea...we get a very good cheat for free...think that Oh it's charging 20 dollars for 10 days on his cheat and DvA 50 for his ...

----------


## Kachkeis

> maybe that will be a good idea...we get a very good cheat for free...think that Oh it's charging 20 dollars for 10 days on his cheat and DvA 50 for his ...


but thats not fair to the community

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

> but thats not fair to the community


why dont you go troll some1 who is actually selling there cheat?

----------


## Kachkeis

> why dont you go troll some1 who is actually selling there cheat?


im not trolling i just want the new one

----------

